# Cool wheels, 18x10 or wider



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

I***8217;m currently running work emotion kiwami but I fancy a change so seeing what people have for sale. 

Ideally I***8217;m after some wedsport, advans or volks. In 34 gtr fitment please. 

Thanks.


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Shakeywakey said:


> I'm currently running work emotion kiwami but I fancy a change so seeing what people have for sale.
> 
> Ideally I'm after some wedsport, advans or volks. In 34 gtr fitment please.
> 
> Thanks.


New SSR 18x10,5 ET15 ???


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

ax_ said:


> Shakeywakey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently running work emotion kiwami but I fancy a change so seeing what people have for sale.
> ...


The sizes I***8217;m after but I***8217;m not really a fan of the wheel sorry.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

18x10,5 ET15 Te37 Saga with 265/35 tyre


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

how much for the Sagas pm if you prefer.


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Lamont1990 said:


> 18x10,5 ET15 Te37 Saga with 265/35 tyre


How much and pics please


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

:nervous: My bad I thought you were only asking what wheels come in that size. :chuckle:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol..


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Still looking, can do a deal on my works if that***8217;s why you want?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

9.5j Any good to you Shakey..??


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> 9.5j Any good to you Shakey..??


No thanks, not aggressive enough


----------

